# Will this work for copier router?



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,
Needing to quickly create a router setup for copying some profiles..
As attached image, was thinking 2 pieces of board (one 500 x 1000mm and other 500 x 500mm) both as coloured blue. The yellow is the 1000x1000mm "area" the copier would need to span. Roughly show a cutter and follower attached to top board. Seems a lot of wood to me! ;-).. Any ideas for simple track mechanism to allow the movements as shown with arrows?. i suppose I could use draw sliders but must be something simpler in wood?.. Do i need all that board also? ;-)
Area to copy is max 500x500 so yellow shows likely extremities of slider track (or whatever)..
All input greatfully appreciated..
M


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just one post would have sufficied. In fact I see that you already have several responses on your first post.


----------

